# Removal and then insertion of Peg Tube



## hfrohriep (Mar 23, 2010)

A physician told me that I need to use a 43247 for removal of peg tube and then a 43246 for the insertion of a new peg tube?  It has been a while since I worked with peg tubes and I think there is a code that covers both procedures during the same time.  Can anyone help?  Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 23, 2010)

Not knowing the details of the removal/reinsertion, below are the basics...

"Intubation of the gastrointestinal tract (e.g., percutaneous placement of G-tube) includes subsequent removal of the tube. *CPT codes such as 43247 (upper gastrointestinal endoscopic removal of foreign body) should not be reported for routine removal of previously placed therapeutic devices*."  

*NCCI Policy Manual-Chpt 6-page 6*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp#TopOfPage


For the removal only, you would report an E/M code.

However, depending on your documentation, you may be able to report 43760for the reinsertion.


----------

